# Your secret 3?



## pppcustomer (Apr 27, 2015)

I'm looking to change up my blast. If your could get any 3 compounds and any afford any MG, what would they be and what mg?


----------



## jshel12 (Apr 28, 2015)

Test and tren definitely 1 and 2. The third would be HGH if cost were no concern and I could get legitimate pharm grade, if not my third would be masterone, deca, or primo (assuming its legit primo). All dosages depend on ones individual body, goals, and health.


----------



## Chicken&broccoli (Apr 28, 2015)

For me sust, eq, and prop. Always have great success with them.


----------



## Chicken&broccoli (Apr 28, 2015)

Starting dosage for me would be 750-400- and prop 200eod. And progress levels from there


----------



## mac10chap (Apr 28, 2015)

Test/Tren/Mast


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Apr 28, 2015)

anal/oral/double anal


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bukmstr (Apr 29, 2015)

Definitely test , tren , and either mast or equipoise,600mg tren 400 test and 400 EQ weekly, I'm sure my mg is lower than most would use but it works great for me and sides are minimum, besides tren. Sweats and fucked up dreams lol


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 29, 2015)

Legit starting dose with test no more then 400 if doses properly. More is not better when the gear is point on all you need is a solid diet,heavy training and a little gear. I will never use over 750mg test ever again.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 30, 2015)

Cheque drops - methyl tren - halo4her mega dosed


----------



## Roughneck_91 (Apr 30, 2015)

OTG85 said:


> More is not better when the gear is point on all you need is a solid diet,heavy training and a little gear.



Agreed.

But for entertainment purposes, 10 ius of hgh - 500mg test - 200mg Tren..... DAILY


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 30, 2015)

Tren E, test E, and dbol. Can't go wrong with this stack.


----------



## Big Ronnie (Apr 30, 2015)

Hey ppp.  In your 10 posts you never made an introduction so no one actually knows anything about you.  I would be great if you could introduce yourself and give some stats.  Age, height, weight, bf%, years training, cycle history, military experience, law enforcement experience, etc.  Thanks.


----------



## Roughneck_91 (Apr 30, 2015)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Tren E, test E, and dbol. Can't go wrong with this stack.



Whats your take on Tren E? I haven't tried that one yet and I don't necessarily enjoy pinning in a calf or pec every day.


----------



## zionoir626 (May 3, 2015)

I love tren-e...running a test/tren-e/deca/proviron mix now...


----------



## pppcustomer (May 4, 2015)

Hey sorry kinda of a in the shadows kinda person 27, 6ft1, 205 down from 220, 10% naturally lean so diet for me is McDonald's 1x a day is a must to hits 220 again at about 12% or less. but I can breathe again. Job don't want to say but you went the right direction. I v have been cycling for on and of 3 years love it and love the business that God with it not just cause of the money. Money comes and Gos but because I have made something few around me have and I take pride and while still hiding it I wear it on my chest because it what I built. I'm very much honest good or bad and if I see bs I call it. If I'm wrong in wrong. Only thing I don't like about the environment is the people who juice tend to want to impress so much they put a fake face on and just to out do someone instead of help them. I try to live by the saying "one hand washs the other" well I'm not good at conversation one of my skeletons I guess.

            PPP


----------



## johnsonl3872 (May 4, 2015)

pppcustomer said:


> Hey sorry kinda of a in the shadows kinda person 27, 6ft1, 205 down from 220, 10% naturally lean so diet for me is McDonald's 1x a day is a must to hits 220 again at about 12% or less. but I can breathe again. Job don't want to say but you went the right direction. I v have been cycling for on and of 3 years love it and love the business that God with it not just cause of the money. Money comes and Gos but because I have made something few around me have and I take pride and while still hiding it I wear it on my chest because it what I built. I'm very much honest good or bad and if I see bs I call it. If I'm wrong in wrong. Only thing I don't like about the environment is the people who juice tend to want to impress so much they put a fake face on and just to out do someone instead of help them. I try to live by the saying "one hand washs the other" well I'm not good at conversation one of my skeletons I guess.
> 
> PPP



Ummmmm what?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pppcustomer (May 4, 2015)

If u read all the postings u whould know what.


----------



## johnsonl3872 (May 4, 2015)

Actually I wouldn't.  The paragraph you wrote makes no sense at all.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

